# Friendship



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

All will be revealed in time.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

WOW just WOW.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)




----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

You're just jealous of my awesomeness


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

David_ESM said:


>


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

haaaahaahahahaha!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Huh?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

lol, funny stuff guys! 

Hay Dan, is this gonna take a week or two to play out???


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

E Dogg said:


> lol, funny stuff guys!
> 
> Hay Dan, is this gonna take a week or two to play out???


you can't rush greatness


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Should I be glad I didn't sign up?


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Should I be glad I didn't sign up?


That'd be my guess...


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

David_ESM said:


>


Thanks for making my day a lot better, David.


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

hardcz said:


> All will be revealed in time.


Does this have anything to do with chickfila? I mean, I see the cow... But the bear. . .:boink:
Wait and see I guess


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

I assume this has to do with Dan finding a friend?










Pinhead Jr.: "c'mon, Dude...be happy for Dan....everyone needs a friend."

Herfabomber: "I agree...it's way funnier to destroy the house of a friend than the house of someone you hate."

Pinhead Jr.: "but you do both, Dude"

Herfabomber: "well, I'm just flexible like that"


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Awww, your little feelers are hurt. That's so cute!

I'll be your friend, lets start right now.

Let me borrow 20 bucks, 

:rofl:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I'll be your Friend...

Now lets bomb the **** out of the people calling you gay for posting about friendship. that shit aint cool in my book.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

You ARE an angry little puddy tat...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I wonder what this could mean????


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Vicini said:


> I'll be your Friend...
> 
> Now lets bomb the **** out of the people calling you gay for posting about friendship. that shit aint cool in my book.


Sounds good to me. Friends are something special.

Nice pic, just noticed there was text below after checking out the lovely ladies. I don't understand what it's supposed to reference though.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

hardcz said:


> View attachment 39591


You do know that you wont get away with it.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> You do know that you wont get away with it.


^^This.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

this image is perfect for what I wanted to say.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

LOL! I'm not sure who to feel more sorry for.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

hardcz said:


> View attachment 39591


Really think some of didn't know what you were doing? I think you might have got a little package today too, didn't you..LOL


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

johnmoss said:


> Really think some of didn't know what you were doing? I think you might have got a little package today too, didn't you..LOL


yes...yes I did. I thought I pulled said wool over all yer eyes.


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

hardcz said:


> yes...yes I did. I thought I pulled said wool over all yer eyes.


"Noone pulls the wool over the eyes of a Gambini, especially this one." Joe Pesci, My Cousin Vinny.


----------

